# Is it a dog, or a goat??



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2012)

The more pregnant Jazz gets, the more I find her sitting like this...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 18, 2012)

Yup, my pygmy did that.  Heavy load!!  And I bet if you ask her to roll over, she will give you the dirtiest look.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 18, 2012)

HA HA don't you remember when you were preggers, I do??

That last month I could not get comfortable any way I sat.

I was sitting on the couch with a cup of coffee on my tummy and my daughter actually kicked and spilled it!!

She is a BIG girl tho isn't she?

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The more pregnant Jazz gets, the more I find her sitting like this...
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/Jazazz.jpg


My Nigerian Coco does that sometimes. It's looks so weird!! lol

(ps glad to know my goat aint the only one!!)


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2012)

Must be a goat thing--never saw a bred bovine sit like that.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 18, 2012)

Her mind is telling her to get up the her body just won't listen.... She is cute!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 18, 2012)

I love that picture.  Poor thing.  She is obviously caring a heavy load.  My back hurts looking at her.


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 18, 2012)

I know a buck who likes to sit like that and yell at people who walk by him 

That is a BIG goat!! Pretty girl though


----------



## lilhill (Nov 18, 2012)

Poor girl. When is she due?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2012)

The week of Christmas.  Believe it or not, they're on a diet in that pen.  Sure shows, don't it?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 18, 2012)

Roll, I love that picture...worth framing!

My ND sits like this also, she's preggars now, but she has been doing this for a long time. She's fat though, so maybe that's why.  

How many kids do you think are in there?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 18, 2012)

Jazz only sits like this when she's PG.  She's had trips before at her last home, but only twins for me last time.  I'm HOPING for trips, but will be happy w/ twins.


----------

